# Old and New



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

I really had planned on this right now but, this showed up on Craigslist not far from the house. 2013 with 5k miles! Yes, 5,000. No it's not a Duramax but I'm happy with it. Kind of sad to retire my old '83. It helped me start this craziness and has been faithful.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

May this one serve you as well. Low miles alright.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good for you Troy. I hope you enjoy it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Hope she gives you many years of trouble free service.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Watch the bottom of the doors on that rig as they will rot off right before your eyes! They had issues with this.. get them Shultzed outside and coated internally and you will get many years of service out of it.
These new Gen 3 and 4 GM v8s are crazy good.. everyone wants them for repowers.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Congrats on the find.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I am already liking the flatbed.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

skyrydr2 said:


> Watch the bottom of the doors on that rig as they will rot off right before your eyes!


We don't have to worry as much about that sort of thing in this part of the country.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Nice looking truck.
Hope you get a million miles out of it.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Plans for the 83????


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

SCtrailrider said:


> Plans for the 83????


For Sale. I really hate to sell it but I need the funds to put on the new one.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Troy Farmer said:


> Thanks everyone. I am already liking the flatbed.


Ain't that the truth! 
I've had a flatbed for 6 years now and wouldn't ever go back to a pickup bed. Have a flatbed on my 550-it's a great work platform. I bought a 350 with a pickup bed 15 months ago and I've been keeping an eye out and saving money for a flatbed for it.
Nice truck!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Our Tahoe just turned 160,000 mi. 5.3L uses a little oil, but should get 200k out of original engine and trans.
Couldn't have asked for a better vehicle to haul all our stuff and keep the family safe and comfortable for the last 9 years. Absolutely no rust. Still looks & runs great. 
My dream family vehicle would be a loaded diesel Tahoe.


----------



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

After having the flatbed you will wonder how you ever did without one. Nice find!


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I like my 2010 GMC gas burner bought it used with 6,000 miles but it was 2 yrs old congrats on the find!!


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

SCtrailrider said:


> Plans for the 83????


That's one beautiful looking '83! Up here ours are rusting away long before they get that old. Unless they never see the snow or salt for six months of the year.....


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

woodland said:


> That's one beautiful looking '83! Up here ours are rusting away long before they get that old. Unless they never see the snow or salt for six months of the year.....


Thanks. I wish I could keep it. But can't. I hope I can find it a good home. Here's a picture of it all cleaned up.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Troy Farmer said:


> Thanks. I wish I could keep it. But can't. I hope I can find it a good home. Here's a picture of it all cleaned up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a good hill climber to me. :lol: :lol: :lol: Sure is a pretty one, for sure.

Larry


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Man if it were a four door is be all over it....

What engine and transmission?

Later! OL J R


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

luke strawwalker said:


> Man if it were a four door is be all over it....
> What engine and transmission?
> Later! OL J R


454 , 3 speed with a granny.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Asking price??

I have a 6.5 diesel that would slide right in it.....

Posted anywhere ?? if so post a link and I'll put it on a few truck forums I'm on...


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

SCtrailrider said:


> Asking price??
> 
> I have a 6.5 diesel that would slide right in it.....
> 
> Posted anywhere ?? if so post a link and I'll put it on a few truck forums I'm on...


Thanks SCtrailrider. It's on Craigslist Greenville Upstate Cars and Trucks. I would post a link but I can't figure out how to on this iPad.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Found it......

https://greenville.craigslist.org/cto/6163432852.html


----------

